

Jetpacks have arrived - veesahni
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIElAMEetys

======
JoeAltmaier
Hard to tell from the video or scant text - does it actually climb? Does it do
more than emit smoke? Is it more than a controlled glide?

